# Merc 25hp Parts/ Help Please!!



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Got home after a long road trip with my new to me boat and this is what I was presented with!! Broken swivel bracket assembly on my 2001 25hp Mercury 2 stoke! If I am mistaken this is part # 8187 A1. Is that correct??


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

I have one, if you're interested... It's a '96 but they're the same...


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess you're not interested....


----------

